# RAF Tangmere Control Tower - February 2009



## Reaperman (Feb 26, 2009)

After spending the day at an industrial site nearby Worldoftheshadows and myself were passing RAF Tangmere and thought we would stop in to see what was left. 

The airfeild was established in 1917 and in 1940 was a major south coast RAF station during the battle of britain. After the war the Base became the center for RAF High Speed Flight and saw the sea over the south coast become an important test site in the development of supersonic flight. In September 1946, a world air speed record of 616 mph was set by Group Captain Donaldson in a Gloster Meteor and then in September 1953, Squadron Leader Neville Duke flew a Hawker Hunter at 727 mph.

I remember visiting Tangmere for the first time the day before the 50th anniversary of the record breaking flight made by Neville Duke and saw a number of derelict buildings sadly I didn't take any photos then. Since then various housing developments have seen many of the airbases historic buildings removed.

The control tower is one of the few survivors. Though its well bricked up


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

A moody looking day for a Moody Mod 

Seriously though, a good survivor. Like the old Crittall-esque metal window frames. Looks like there's a fair bit of runway left too 

Interesting history behind this place too. Cheers Reaps,


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool find RM, I been to Tangmere's museum a few times (good little cafe in there) never even thought of the tower!:embarrassed: must have a look next time i'm over there


----------



## chelle (Feb 27, 2009)

*Nice one*

We saw this last august when we visited the museum too...well worth it,but the tower was surrounded by corn cobbs so we didnt try too hard to do what you did..


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

everybody mentions this Pyestock place. What exactly is it pray tell?


----------



## chelle (Feb 27, 2009)

*Actually...*



norwich canary said:


> everybody mentions this Pyestock place. What exactly is it pray tell?



Nothin really..

regards from Chelles other arf,Stu


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pics reaperman. Tangmere was THE key fighter base on the south coast for the Battle of Britain. An important site, so good job


----------

